
Rome enlists American falcons to hunt starlings - prawn
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/22/rome-enlists-american-falcons-to-hunt-starlings-befouling-eternal-city?CMP=twt_gu
======
Brendinooo
Interesting. How are starlings viewed in Europe? As far as I know they're not
well-regarded in North America; they're only here because, and I am not
joking, the American Acclimatization Society wanted to have all birds
mentioned in Shakespeare to be present in North America.
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_starling#North_America](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_starling#North_America))

Just wondering if this is a new problem, some kind of ecosystem imbalance, or
something else?

~~~
matheweis
... and 50 years from now, they will have some new initiative to deal with the
issue of a large falcon population in Europe.

I am actually OK with this, but wish we would be less afraid of doing similar
things with other environmental issues like global warming... At scale, things
like white roofs and ocean cloud misting, etc. would have provably positive
effects.

We're way, way, way past not screwing with the environment.

------
balabaster
It's only a matter of time before Italian Falcons unionize and start
complaining about American Falcons coming in here and taking all their jobs...

~~~
elthran
That's fine, they'll just upgrade to using Bald Eagles for extra freedom

------
11thEarlOfMar
Chicago started using Peregrine Falcons to combat pigeons quite a while back.
The falcons are federally protected and apparently, the effort was successful.

[https://www.fieldmuseum.org/science/special-
projects/illinoi...](https://www.fieldmuseum.org/science/special-
projects/illinois-peregrines/peregrine-frequently-asked-questions)

------
waterlesscloud
A hotel in Cannes has been using falcons to scare off pigeons and gulls during
the annual film festival there.

[http://www.rivieratimes.com/index.php/provence-cote-dazur-
ar...](http://www.rivieratimes.com/index.php/provence-cote-dazur-
article/items/hotel-martinez-uses-hawks-to-scare-away-pigeons.html)

------
antonioevans
Just came back from a month in Rome. On the Tiber walkway there a bunch of art
installations, bars and restaurants I ate at, never noticed the Starling
"problem". To be honest the whole Tiber outside of the immediate walkway is
pretty overrun by weeds and plants. Loads of places for them to nest. I would
say start there.

------
JohnBooty
Italy, we owed you a debt for all the delicious foods your emigrants brought
to America with them.

We're... we're good now, right? All squared up?

